# Scott's Wizz



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Anyone else have issues with it jamming up with urea? Got jammed/clogged constantly when I used it today. To the point I had to stop and dump out the area of the spreader and put it back in the wizz almost every few minutes. Thought I had faulty batteries. Changed those and it did a little better but not much. Anything I could be doing wrong?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

You reminded me I have one of those in the garage. The only thing I really used it for was Milorganite and once or twice some plant food for the shrubs. I could see how it would get jammed up if the fertilizer was clumped. Large push spreaders can get jammed up too. I have something in mine that prevents that but yes, I could see it happening.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I've gone through 2 of them in the last year. I also used mine for winter salt. Even bought Scott's salt to use in the Scott's wizz. I won't be buying another. Both of them got jammed and stopped working.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Harts said:


> I've gone through 2 of them in the last year. I also used mine for winter salt. Even bought Scott's salt to use in the Scott's wizz. I won't be buying another. Both of them got jammed and stopped working.


Have you used anything else you would recommend as an alternative? I'm returning the wizz this weekend


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Someone mentioned this Vigoro one from Home Depot recently. It looks nice.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-1-000-sq-ft-Hand-Spreader-690101/302738555


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@jrubb42 I just got the hand held rotary. But I'm also spraying my Urea now. Which was the only reason 8 bought the wizz.


----------



## lawnkanuck (Sep 19, 2019)

I have one and after using it a few times it could barely turn itself and the motor just bogged down.

Cleaned it. Made no difference. Kind of made it worse.

I found that there is a felt seal under the agitator in the hopper that was creating too much friction. I put some lithium grease on it first and then yesterday rubbed some silicon paste in it. Now it works fine again.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I've gone through 4 of these in the past two years. I keep buying them though because I'd rather not use the manual hand crank spreaders. I just treat the Scotts Wizz as disposable and replace it when it breaks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here. I had to trash mine this year.


----------

